# [H/10] Valium sucht für 5.4 [Thrall]



## Altairvalium (16. Juli 2013)

*Die Gilde Valium sucht für den kommenden Content (5.4) folgende Klassen:*

*high*
-	Monk Brewmaster
-	Magier 
-	Warlock
-	Holy Paladin
-	Restoration Druid

*medium*
-	Shaman Elemantal/Restoration
-	Rogue 
-	Monk Mistweaver

Herausragende Spieler deren Klasse wir jetzt nicht explizit suchen, sind bei uns trotzdem gerne gesehen, da bei uns das Leistungsprinzip gilt. Solltest du also sehr gut sein - bewirb dich JETZT!

*Über Valium :*

Valium ist eine Neugründung auf dem Server Thrall mit dem Ziel in 3 Raidtagen möglichst viel an Highend-Content zu machen. Stichwort: Klasse statt Masse. Die Gründungsmitglieder waren in den Jahren Weltweit im Highend-Content immer ganz vorne dabei. Wir wollen uns einen Pool von Stammspielern aufbauen, die genauso denken, mit der Zeit gereift sind und die nichtmehr am Hardcore Progress teilnehmen wollen. Auch außerhalb des Raids verbringen wir viel Zeit zusammen mit Achievements farmen, Twinken, oder auch einfach nur im TS.

*Was du mitbringen solltest:*

- Raiderfahrung ( frühere Addons und aktuellen Content )
- Equipment ( deine Ausrüstung sollte dem aktuellen Content gerecht werden )
- Kenntnisse ( Klassen- und Spielverständnis, Übersicht )
- Anwesenheit ( >90% Progresszeiten)
- Verständnis ( Wenn Ihr für einen Boss mal aussetzen müsst)
- Hardware ( Pc, Internetleitung, Headset etc )

*Wir, als Gilde „Valium“ bieten jedem Raidmember :*

- Einen gut strukturierten Progressraid zum aktuellen Content
- Eine erfahrene und kompetente Raidleitung
- während der Raids Reperaturen auf die Gildenbank
- Ein lebendiges und aufregendes Gildenleben 
- einen Stammplatz innerhalb unseres Mainraids
- faire Itemvergabe mit Hilfe eines DKP´s + Attandace

*Persönlichkeit der Gilde und der gesuchten Member :*

Wir sind auf der Suche nach Raidmembern, welche mit der guten Stimmung innerhalb der Gilde und dem doch auch mal rauem Ton im Raid zurecht kommen. Diverse Mitglieder kennen sich durch Gildentreffen oder langandauernde Trashtalkabende im TS. Sollten diese zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen für Euch kein wichtiger Aspekt sein, dann ist diese Gilde nicht der richtige Ort. Des Weiteren soll das Raiden bei Valium keine Arbeit darstellen, sondern der Erfolg durch Konzentration, gepaart mit einer Menge Spaß, erreicht werden. Dazu müsst ihr...

- keine Twinks leveln und diese zwingend ausgerüstet haben.

- nicht 24 Stunden erreichbar sein.

- nicht mehrere Wochen Urlaub nehmen um zu Beginn eines Contents diverse Stunden zu raiden ( Effektives Raiden > Zeitintensives Raiden)

*Unsere Raidzeiten:*

Mo, Mi, Do von 19:30-23:00 Uhr während des Progresses, ansonsten reduzieren sich die Raidtage auf Mi, Do. 

( Wir erwarten von unseren Spielern während des Progress möglichst über 90% Attendance!)

Solltest du mehr Informationen benötigen oder spezielle Fragen haben, dann kontaktiere ein Mitglied der Gilde in Game oder hinterlasse uns (Offiziere : Lünny, Altaïïr und Twíst) eine PM im Forum.

Seit Vanilla haben die Member von Valium jeden Content gecleart, hier ein

Auszug unserer Erfolge (25m)

Tier 10: HC clear World 111, DE 20
Tier 11: HC clear World 119, DE 23
Tier 12: HC clear World 59, DE 9
Tier 13: HC clear World 643, DE 81 (Raidpause, schlechter Content)
Tier 14: 12/16 HC
Tier 15: Gründung und Aufbau des Raids 4/13HC

*Homepage:* SOON!

Valium


----------

